

GitHub just got a small visual refresh - jadengore

All the icons are new and flat. Anyone else notice?
======
zackboe
Octicons got bumped to 3.0

[https://github.com/github/octicons/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#...](https://github.com/github/octicons/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#300)

